# AKFF on Facebook



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Have you noticed the new button? AKFF has launched a Facebook Community Page. All members, non-members and anyone with an interest are invited to pop over and "Like" the page. The idea is to make a fun interactive page that provides awareness, knowledge and some interesting titbits about kayaking and fishing collected from around the World Wide Web. News topics, legislation changes, fun facts, odd bits and wacky questions will all pop up over time.

Posting links will be limited to fishing, kayaking or related topics. Links to interesting, on topic threads, noteworthy captures, Hall Of Fame entries are some examples of material which may find its way across to the Facebook feed from the forum. Links to Off Topic (and Soap Box), Bar and Grill, Commercial, Hot Buys, Classifieds will not generally be shown.

https://www.facebook.com/AustralianKayakFishing or click on the AKFF on Facebook link next to the AKFF Wiki

Any issues or suggestions are best raised with Redphoenix, Ado or nezevic who are the current page moderators.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I quit facebook because of all the rubbish I kept getting from "friends of friends"... this one looks like something that might have kept me there...

hope it works out well

cheers

John


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Good stuff!

If not already in place, ensure that you have a policy of immediately blocking/banning those keyboard warriors that just can't behave.
There have been a lot of problems lately on various Fishing FB pages (Mark Berg for example) with morons attacking perfectly reasonable posts.

I subscribe to quite a few fishing pages and those without strict moderation have a pretty poor signal to noise ratio.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the FB site would be extra quick for fishing reports on the fly......is there going to be a akff fb report app created?
It will need pretty heavy moderation though, lot's of twits find FB enthralling fun defacing the pages with their smut.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

At this stage, new material will be added by the moderators and comments allowed to those posts only. The idea of the page is to promote awareness rather than spam people. Moderation of the page will follow similar ethics to the current main AKFF forum. All content posted to the page will follow the acceptable use guidelines as outlined here viewtopic.php?f=37&t=26458


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

about time cause i was about to ask the mods to do that ,they did it without me asking thanks akff you guys really do a lot of hard work to please us fishos well done and a big thank you .


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Good move. I do most of my lurking via mobile devices, so it will be heaps easier to keep up and contribute via the FB app. Cheers mods!


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

mingle said:


> Don't do it... I can't see the point of spreading content across this site and fb.
> 
> Surely one point of reference is enough?
> 
> Mike.


Yep...Mingle, I agree. Let's keep it all "in-house". John


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I refuse to use Facebook and infact quit about 4 years ago. Much prefer the current AKFF format, but obviously majority rules.....


----------



## boertjie (Oct 8, 2013)

You can moderate FB by allowing only certain people onto the site. You must request access and can only be granted by a moderator. That way you can control access and keep nasties of the page. you also have full access to remove comments made by people.


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaa


----------

